# Hello from St. Simons Island, Ga



## roysterson (Aug 11, 2016)

Just wanted to say hey to all and any locals out there on this forum! Will be in the market for a skiff soon. I have a larger 23' center console now that I enjoy using around here but my true passion is chasing skinny water redfish on the fly rod. Doubt I will be able to keep the larger boat and get a new skiff, but who knows. The lotto is pretty easy, right?!


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Welcome from Tiki Island Texas! About to be in your neck of the woods for 3 weeks at beautiful FLETC, guessing you know what that is...


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Texas coast.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

welcome aboard from Kingsland


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from FL panhandle.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome, from North Georgia. I fish down your way a good bit. Love St. Simmons and Jekyll. Got a good friend that lives in Richmond Hills. Maybe we could hook up and get on the water sometime.


----------



## roysterson (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------

